# My new baby



## Reel Aggies (Nov 30, 2007)

Don't ever underestimate the power of the barter section of Craigs List! I traded some 2 7/8 pipe to a guy for this pit.....Can't wait to fire it up! The longhorn is going to be removed shortly....Gig'em class of '97

Brent


----------



## Bukmstr (Nov 12, 2004)

Wow what a trade!!! Congrat's looks sweet!


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

Awesome trade. The value will quadruple once you take that ugly puke orange graffiti off.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

salth2o said:


> Awesome trade. The value will quadruple once you take that ugly puke orange graffiti off.


:slimer:

I keep wanting to comment on how nice the pit is but I can't get past the removal of the logo.:headknock

Hook 'Em.

Nice trade on the pit.


----------



## saltrod (Oct 10, 2008)

*PIT*

GOOD LOOKING PIT. THE PIT IS ALREADY BLESSED CAN'T SEE YOU RUINING IT. HOOK EM


----------



## BigPig069 (May 20, 2006)

Dont cook on it until that nasty looking Orange junk is off of it, It may poison your food. ( J.J.) good looking pit.


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

I've got access to a plasma cutter if you want to cut that bad part off the pit and go back with clean steel. :biggrin:


----------



## Cartman (Jun 18, 2008)

It's just like an aggie to take a Longhorns leftovers.:rotfl::wink:


----------



## jighed (Jul 20, 2006)

Nice looking pit.

Hook'em


----------



## texaggie2007 (Dec 18, 2005)

Great lookin rig; I'm tryin to figure out how to get a smoker here in the fits in the corner of the garage variety


----------



## oc48 (Aug 13, 2005)

just a longhorn to trade a pit he can't cook on for some pipe.

Those Austin boys always want some pipe....


NICE PIT..

whoop!


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)




----------



## notthatdeep (Feb 5, 2005)

Bad luck to remove a Longhorn logo. Briskets will be tough and gritty from now on if you do. Stay with a winnier while you have a chance.


----------



## notthatdeep (Feb 5, 2005)

Also, changing that logo will doom aggy to B12 cellar for a decade at least. 

Ya'll don't want to do that again.

ntd


----------



## CajunBob (Feb 24, 2008)

Look with all this bad talk you could just give it to me and know one would know.

Did I send you a PM on the Pit??? If not sorry for posting this.!!! LOL


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

oc48 said:


> just a longhorn to trade a pit he can't cook on for some pipe.
> 
> Those Austin boys always want some pipe....
> 
> ...


horn fan probably gave it away because he couldn't remember which end to light and which end to inhale from.


----------

